# "Replace battery" message



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Dear Forum Members,
Couple of weeks ago "replace battery" message has appeared in my car. The is almost 4 years old and I have it since it was new. From the diagnostic that battery looks healthy however i cannot get rid of this message using Tools32 or E-sys. How shall i deal with it? Is it the only way to buy a new battery and register it?

Thanks for your help.

Regards,

Marcin


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Men, after for years I would change it. Winter is coming.

Procedure :
start Rheingold - read the car - under Activities - Body - El. supply - choose change battery and proceed. It will reset the memory of battery charging history.

Then Esys - connect - read - activate fa - Ewort - write there your new battery value.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

After writing E-wort to FA, vo-code CAS (FEM or BDC on different chassis models).


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

standa said:


> Men, after for years I would change it. Winter is coming.
> 
> Procedure :
> start Rheingold - read the car - under Activities - Body - El. supply - choose change battery and proceed. It will reset the memory of battery charging history.
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
The procedure with Rheingold is for clearing history of existing battery or when registering new one?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, rheingold procedure erases battery history, which is the same thing as registering a new battery. You can use it on a used battery, but keep in mind what Standa said.


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

can't i register new battery with tool32?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes you can: g_motor.grp -> steuern_batterietausch_registrieren


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great! Thanks for all your help! Much apprish!


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

However i have one additional question. Is it possible to clear the message on existing battery without registering it as a new one? i am asking because as we all know new batteries are charged with different amperage.


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Any idea?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

No, AFAIK you can't register a new battery without registering a new battery


----------



## Enemy75 (Nov 9, 2014)

Let me rephrase: I was asking if i can reset the "replace battery" message without buying new battery but also without registering old battery as a new one


----------

